# Hunting hiking pack?



## cjones (Feb 20, 2019)

Anyone using a hunting hiking pack that they like? Looking for something that I can potentially use for overnight hiking trips and also has capacity/capability to pack out quartered out meat (deer, hog) that get knocked down farm from the truck.

I've looked at the Kuiu and Stone Glacier. I like how they both have the ability to pack meat bags/quarters between the pack and frame for easier hauling. I'm leaning toward the Kuiu because it has the "Extra Tall" frame option (I'm 6'7" tall, so have a longer than average torso).

Anybody got any other suggestions?


----------



## 1eyefishing (Feb 20, 2019)

I love my Badlands 2200 w/ internal frame and soft stow away meat shelf.
Super versatile...


----------



## Rabun (Feb 20, 2019)

X2 on the badlands 2200. Whatever you decide to look at, with your  height I would try them on before purchasing.


----------



## mmcneil (Feb 20, 2019)

Look at EXO Mountain gear.  Nice packs and lightweight.  
Kifaru makes some really nice packs also.


----------



## jbogg (Feb 20, 2019)

I’m 6’5” and was looking for the same thing.  I do some backpacking on the Appalachian Trail, but also do a lot of hunting several miles in on National Forest in the mountains.  I ended up going with the Horn Hunter Full Curl Combo.  It’s a modular pack with a nice meat shelf for quarters, treestand or whatever.  It is a three piece pack that can be purchased as a full system for less than $300, or buy the components separately. I use the pack frame and day pack for day hunts, and add the main pack body for backpacking or pack in hunts.  It’s less expensive than some of the higher end packs, but it is very well built and a great value for the money.  Also made in the USA.


----------



## acurasquirrel (Feb 21, 2019)

I have a mystery ranch pop up 28. I believe it comes in multiple sizes. I like it because it’s a good size day pack, but has a pretty slick system for converting to a meat hauler.


----------



## cjones (Feb 21, 2019)

Thanks for the tips folks - brought up a lot of brands that I hadn't researched yet. I'll keep digging on info (that's half the fun, anyway).


----------



## zaraspook04 (Feb 21, 2019)

2nd on the Mystery Ranch packs. I bought the Metcalf last year for an elk hunt. You can carry a little or a whole lot...when you get it adjusted correctly, it hauls weight extremely well.
Before I bought mine, I contacted MR as I had some questions. They were extremely nice and answered all my questions.


----------



## deadend (Apr 14, 2019)

If there is a better pack than Kifaru makes I haven't heard of it.  I've had MR, KUIU, Badlands, REI, Arcteryx, and TNF and none of them come close to Kifaru in function, modularity, and ability to carry massive weight.  They are spendy but when only the best will do there is nothing else in their league.  Buy once cry once.


----------

